# Painting a Clad Patio Door



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> it appers the frame is some sort of vinyl material.


I've never seen a paint that'll stick to Vinyl....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would contact Andersen. They mention that their vinyl clad windows can be painted. As I remember the terratone color was an issue and they did not recommend painting that color. They sell spray paint for the window colors they have. I bought the tan color for a job I did.
Ron


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

marlinpuppy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Presently I have an Andersen Frenchwood Patio Door that is white in color and I would like to paint it to match the rest of the windows in my home which are a medium tan or light brown color. Could this be done correctly. I know it would have to be sanded, cleaned, primed and painted but I would like some suggestions on what type of paint, etc. to go about this project. I would like this patio door to match the rest of the windows for it bothers me as to the curb appeal as it stands now. The exterior of the door is something called permashield and it appers the frame is some sort of vinyl material. I realize I will have a maintance issue after it is painted.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any comments, suggestions, and reccomendations. I find all the answers very informative on this site and very helpful.


 
Ron, is correct below call 1-888-888-7020 and tell them the color of your door and what color you plan on painting it. You may need to submit samples before you paint if you want the warranty to be valid. Just an FYI.. address is:
Andersen Windows Inc.
100 Fourth Avenue North
Bayport, MN 55003


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Krylon and Rustoleum make a primer for plastics and vinyls.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Lightly hand sand it first, clean it, then you can successfully paint it in a color of your choice, we generally use sherwin Williams Superpaint whenever we paint vinyl siding, windows, doors, soffit or fascia. You can also use Sherwin Williams Duration or Resilience for your project. All three can be applied to vinyl and have color safe technology so you can paint darker colors with out worrying about buckling or warping.


----------

